# Newt tanks and pacman tanks.



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Well im thinking of getting a tank with either one of these in what i want to no is what size tank for them, not going to be kept together also any tank pics of them either one will be good.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

a 10 gal will be fine for life. all you need is eco earth or bed a beast 
an under tank heater and a lid of some kind to hold moisture in 
also a water dish with water no deeper than their nose
mist them a few times a day and your set

u can only have 1 per tank or they will try to eat each other


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Sounds cool will try and get one what about a newt tank.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

i kept newts when i was younger... i dont remember much but i remember how bad they smell!! newts suck man, if you want something lizard- like, get a bearded dragon...


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Newts do suck...

Ever thought about a leopard gecko?


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

a leopard gecko is another great suggestion... i bought my beardie from garrick at crestedgecko.com... take a looksy at his color morphs on them things...CRAZY!!!


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

yer is a good suggestion will go for the pacaman and think about the beardie or leopard gecko


----------



## DiscusMel (Jul 21, 2004)

Newts don't smell







Only reason they'd be smelling
is lack of good filtration and waterchanges.

I have 3 diff newts tanks with diff kinds of newts

first tank is the firebellys which is very heavily planted, 15gallon
tank with about 5-6 adults, they breed like rabbits :nod:

2nd is my alpine newts, 15 gall and not so heavily planted as
have to keep that tank as cold as possible so lost all the humidity
due to having a mesh lid.

and last but not least my baby spanish sharp ribbed newts, these
are the biggest newts you can get and could hit 10-12in in the right
conditions.These seem much more aquatic and barely spend anytime
out the water.For now the 3 are in a 15gallon as they are about 2in 
but the tank will be upgraded as they grow.

Newts are nice creatures and can live up to 10-15 years!!

Sorry the pics are a bit mixed up but you get the general jist of it


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

bro DiscusMel do you use co2 thingies for you tanks ???


----------



## DiscusMel (Jul 21, 2004)

No it wouldn't really work, most of the plants are bog type plants.
Floating plants are indian fern and underwater for the newts to lay
eggs on we use Java fern.The big plant in the alpine tank is the house
plant "peace lily".The firebelly tanks does really well for plants as it
has great humidity due to having a proper aquarium hood with light.The
sharp ribbed and alpines have to be kept alot cooler than them at all 
so have mesh lids and just ikea type lights, but its works and the peace lily
has even flowered!!


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

nice lil setups there mel... if you read my post i said that i had them when i was real young... so yeah the reason for them smelling was probably the fact that not many 10 year olds are doing weekly water changes? but cool setups nonetheless... id still go for a dragon or gecko imo...


----------



## DiscusMel (Jul 21, 2004)

Lol i wasn't having a go, i just dont want people to
think that newts smell


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Nice what filtration is used. Love the newts.


----------

